# Ladyfingers - American Girl Doll Clothes



## Ladyfingers

Photo 1: I made this outfit "skin-tight" for a ski outfit - now I'm looking through doll catalogs trying to find a pair of doll size long sticks for sliding down the mountain.
Photo 2: Beige top attached to a brick colored pleated skirt.
Photo 3: Same top and pleated skirt with hooded jacket.
Photo 4: One-piece PJ's with a Short Robe and Pom-Pom Slippers.
Photo 5: Open Robe showing PJ's


----------



## Leonora

Once again Elaine you have done wonders, every thing is lovely. I particularly like the autumn coloured outfit, it's beautiful, and the PJ's and robe are beautiful too


----------



## babybop

As always great you did remarked job. love all of them.


----------



## seejay

These are great! As for 'long sticks' -- how about chopsticks???
Keep up the good work! <g>


----------



## StellasKnits

Fantastic! I love the autumn and the ski outfits in particular.


----------



## glnwhi

beautiful as usual


----------



## clogden21

What about craft sticks, the big ones they are about 7 inches long? you could soak the tip and when it is waterlogged, bend the tip like ski's would be, then get some chop sticks for poles?



Ladyfingers said:


> Photo 1: I made this outfit "skin-tight" for a ski outfit - now I'm looking through doll catalogs trying to find a pair of doll size long sticks for sliding down the mountain.
> Photo 2: Beige top attached to a brick colored pleated skirt.
> Photo 3: Same top and pleated skirt with hooded jacket.
> Photo 4: One-piece PJ's with a Short Robe and Pom-Pom Slippers.
> Photo 5: Open Robe showing PJ's


----------



## clogden21

What size yarn do you use?

Lovely outfits


----------



## ladybug

Once again you have gotten me in trouble! I can't show the pics to my nieces anymore, they want them all! Love your outfits. you do beautiful work. I knit too slow, i'm going to have to get faster or quit my "day job" to get all these done!


----------



## jmai5421

Oh Elaine, they are stunning. You have such neat ideas. i am assuming that the clothes are for you and you have an AG doll. Is there anyone else out there that their own AG doll and still loves to knit and sew for her? I have more than 1 AG doll and some take offs that I use for modeling purposes. The dolls are mine but I do have granddaughters that like them. They have to be old enough to know how to properly take care and how to dress them before they can play with my AG dolls. Until then they can play with my take offs or modeling dolls. I give them some of the clothes I make, sell them at creft stores and shows, but also have some for myself that they can play with when they visit Grandma. They live in AZ and I live in MN.
Beautful work Elaine. Thanks for the pictures for those of us who do not have the imaginations. Also thank you again for the patterns.
Judy


----------



## DianePW

Wow! Love all the outfits! A++++++++ on creativity


----------



## lpeni

Elaine, these are gorgeous!! I am so glad that you show us what you do. I can't pick which one I like the best, because they all are so adorable.


----------



## sjbowers

Really love that autumn color outfit! Too many things to knit, too little time.


----------



## lori2637

Nice outfits, they are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariel

Hi, the doll clothes are exquisite and your choice of colors is also great. Where can I buy the patterns. I would love to make those for my grandkids, they all have american girl dolls.

mariel


----------



## ladybug

Elaine, I have your hand outs 1 and 2, i would love to know how you made the PJ's and robe. If you could send instructions or tell me if they are a combination of the ones you already sent me I would love it!


----------



## Nonan

Fantastic! I would love the patterns. Send me a PM


----------



## cheri49

Elaine, I love to see your pics...your work is so creative, makes me want to buy a doll!


----------



## judyzazu

Your dolls are always so beautifully dressed! I love seeing all of your talents when you make them up. They are just adorable!


----------



## therese

Again you are so talented! How about dowl rods. you can sharpen them in a pencil shapener slightly to make a small point. You can also prob find some disc at a craft store for the bottom of your ski poles. Good Luck! Would like to see what you come up with.  Also what ever patterns new you have after handouts 1 and 2 that you would like to share, please do! [email protected]


----------



## Shargeo

I want to thank you for sending more pictures of your wonderful AG outfits. I am entranced by them all but am particularly interested in the robe and slippers. Did the slippers come from your basic boot pattern? Am not sure how to do that and the robe? i have your other outfit patterns. You are so creative and pay heed to your advice since I consider you the queen of designing AG outfits. Anyway I could get advice on how to do the robe and slippers?
your devoted fan, Shari Plank


----------



## jmai5421

Shari Plank said:


> I want to thank you for sending more pictures of your wonderful AG outfits. I am entranced by them all but am particularly interested in the robe and slippers. Did the slippers come from your basic boot pattern? Am not sure how to do that and the robe? i have your other outfit patterns. You are so creative and pay heed to your advice since I consider you the queen of designing AG outfits. Anyway I could get advice on how to do the robe and slippers?
> your devoted fan, Shari Plank


I too, Elaine am wondering what pattern you used for the pajama outfit and slippers. The pajamas look like the blue jumbsuit in your handout #2, but I am stumped on the robe and the slippers. They are darling. I would love them as well as the granddaughters. Let us know on the forum and then I will email you so you can just hit reply to send them. You are so talented and have a great imagination.
Thank you
Judy


----------



## DorothyLWM

PLEASE tell us where we can buy these patterns. All of them. My grand-daughter would love them.


----------



## SYAPJR

You really must do a book of your patterns. They are incredible!


----------



## laceandlovelies

The outfits are so beautiful. Excellent work.


----------



## LindaS8876

Beautiful, as usual!!!


----------



## WestLAmum

I love your doll clothes. My great niece is almost 5, so I'll be making some as soon as she gets her AG doll. As for ski poles, how about shish kabob skewers? I'm using them to make hummingbird beaks for an art installation next weekend. They seem as though they would be the right size for your doll.


----------



## swtpeapati

They are all soooo adorable!!!


----------



## SuzieQ

My goodness! These are fantastic! They would be even more gorgeous if we could wear them and show them off! lolol

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## rita j

Once again your creations are "over the top," Elaine. My house needs cleaning but can't find a way to knit & clean at the same time & knitting always win!


----------



## SuzieQ

Life is short so lets knit, crochet and be happy!!!!! I'm with you!!!

Take care,
Susan


----------



## izzy

Hi Elaine !

Once again, you have come up fun outfits for your Am girl !
I like all of the clothes, but especiall the p.j.'s, robe and slippers ! If you are sharing patterns for those items, I would greatly appreciate it....

You might try http://www.crscraft.com for skis ... this online catalog carrys alot of fun doll accessorys.

Izzy


----------



## Maw

Elaine what a great job you do. Like someone else said, I need to stop showing my grand daughter, cause she wants them all. Ha!! Not that much time you are way to creative for me, love you talent, again thanks for the patterns.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Your color sense is just fabulous. Love the ski outfit and the P.J.'s, especially the slippers. You must knit night and day to turn all these out. Good for you. 

Love what you do, and do what you love....


----------



## alwilda

Each of my daughters have an american girl doll. they are in their 20's. i have Walmart versions that i got on clearence and 2 that look like american girl dolls but aren't. I got them at 2 yards slaes for really cheap.. I would like to know the store that produces american girl look alikes.


----------



## alwilda

Each of my daughters have an american girl doll. they are in their 20's. i have Walmart versions that i got on clearence and 2 that look like american girl dolls but aren't. I got them at 2 yards sales for really cheap.. I would like to know the store that produces american girl look alikes.


----------



## kimmyz

You've been busy. Very cute! Your work is always lovely.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Mariel:

Send me an e-mail to: [email protected]

I'll send you the two handouts with patterns for a sleeveless dress, headband, purse, and a top with optional necklines and sleeves, a skirt with many stitch patterns, shorts/long pants, boots and, of course, panties.

Have e-mailed over 400 copies of these handouts to knitters on this forum only - no one else has these handouts for AG doll clothes.

I will be posting photos of the "Blue Ribbon" Spanish Senorita and Carmen Miranda dolls - by special request of some of the knitters here. Also posting other Barbie fashions, and will post - later - more AG doll clothes.

I just finished a "busy" dress with oodles of bobbles on the skirt and hat. I always wanted to try knitting bobbles, but they just don't look right on Barbie fashions.
The AG doll can handle bobbles - hurray! - so, while watching the baseball playoff games leading up to the College World Series, I came up with my "baseball bobbles" dress - you will see what I mean when it's posted.

To answer another question: I use sport weight #2, #3, and #4 yarns, machine washable (a must for doll clothes!), baby yarn, fingering yarn, and fancy novelty yarns: eyelash, metallic, velvet, sequins, "Shaggy Shimmer" (love this yarn!) and anything else that catches my eye in the knitting catalogs.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Regarding the Robe, PJ's and slippers:

Handout #3 will give instructions for a front-opening sweater/jacket (which would be okay for a robe). 

The PJ's started with the sleeveless dress top, knitting fewer beginning rows for the two straps, stock.st. down to the waist, then garter stitch for 4-6 rows just as a separation of top and pants, then continue to work the long pants instructions.

The slippers are the same as the boots, except you don't make them so long. Work 8-10 rows of K1,P1 ribbing, then turn the heel and make the foot. When complete, turn down a ribbed cuff and attach a pom-pom to the instep of the "slipper". It's more of a sock than a slipper, but it will STAY ON the doll while a child is playing with this outfit.

I always try to put myself into the mind of a young child and make things that are easy to put on, but also things that stay put while on the doll. For instance, the big sun hats with the wide brims. I always crochet a chain on each side (near the ears) to tie under the doll's chin - so it will STAY ON during playtime.

I'll keep posting photos, if you gals want to see them.....I don't want to "overstay my welcome"........


----------



## therese

You will never over stay you welcome! I look forward everyday getting on the forum looking for your pix! Keep it up I can't wait to see your next idea.


----------



## lori2637

Ladyfingers, you should post EVERYTHING THAT YOU MAKE--YOU ARE AWESOME, can't wait for handout #3.
Thanks,
Lori


----------



## lori2637

I too get on the computer everyday to see new pictures!!!!!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Wow! I'm thrilled! Will post some photos in a few minutes, just to keep all you wonderful gals happy......


----------



## ladybug

Ladyfingers, I agree, I look forward to your pics so much! So do my nieces, they are always asking for more pictures!
I have to try the robe and pjs, so would love hand out 3! let me know if you don't still have my email. you sent me 1 and 2 and I so appreciate it! Keep up the great work!


----------



## jmai5421

Elaine, you are awesome. You could never overstay your welcome. I love all your pictures and look for them everyday on the forum. I will email you so you can send me volume 3. I am having so much fun with volumes 1 and 2. My granddaughter gets all excited everytime something comes in the mail for her from Grandma. I so appreciate all the work you do for us on the forum.
Thanks so much
Judy


----------



## Carlyta

These are lovely, Elaine. Don't think I'll be able to catch up with you!! I'm getting a lot of ideas from your pics.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

As always Elaine...you work is perfect..beautiful and well done.

Thanks for showing,

Camilla


----------



## Dotty

Hello your dolls clothes are wonderfull I am in New Zealand & have 2 grand daughters who would just love these if you are willing to share . [email protected] What a clever lady you are.


----------



## Coots

Elaine You can never send too many pictures. Your styling talent inspires us. My grandaughters are thrilled when I copy your patterns. Thanks so much for the handouts.


----------



## Pennypincher

Elaine,
I have to agree with everyone else, you could never wear out your welcome for showing so many cute outfirs for the AG doll. I, too, would appreciate your handout #3 . In case you lost it, my email is: [email protected] Thank you for all the cute ideas and handouts. I am also looking forward to your Barbie pics.
Pennypincher


----------



## TabathaJoy

You are one amazing lady. Love what you have made. Can't wait to see the other things that you mentioned. Can I get a copy of the pattern? Already have you handouts 1 and 2. Been busy making them, but they are not as nice as yours. Need to be more creative with mine. Thank you in advance. Tabatha email address is: [email protected]


----------



## conie

Elaine, You are marvelous and soooo kind to let us all have a pattern copy of your creations. They are just beautiful and I don't know which one I like the best since I love them all. I am on my second outfit for my granddaughter, but I am a slow knitter so it is taking much longer than you knit them up. I will eventually try to get them all finished. The little dress I am making now is going to be so pretty. Thank you so much again for sharing. We all love you.
connie


----------



## mbostono

The only thing wrong with those skin tight outfits is that the doll outgrows them so quickly.


----------



## Nonan

I also would love those beautiful patterns. [email protected] Thank You!


----------



## opal143

what about skewers (wooden) sold in grocery stores to use for shiscabobs bet u could even put a snap on the bottom? lol Just saying!


----------



## Ladyfingers

So far I have had suggestions of skewers, chopsticks and wooden dowels. How about skiis? Popsicle sticks?


----------



## Alexia

Elaine, they are just gorgeous. Too bad they don't make patterns like that for children. I would of loved to make the PJ's and ski outfit. Well done yet again.
I also love the outfit on the doll you have on your Avatar.
Just beautiful


----------



## Ladyfingers

Alexia: If you want to see the big photo, plus a back view of my avatar photo - to to the top of this page, click on "Search", type
"American Girl Doll Clothes". This was the very first set of photos I posted to this forum - there is a beige and brick colored winter outfit with pom-pom cap, scarf, jacket,boots and one-piece jumpsuit, followed by two photos of the pink pants suit (one of my favorites!)


----------



## Oldnitter

This is oldnitter again. You emailed me your first set of patterns. Don't know if these are a variation or new, but if new, I would love these. Haven't done any of the others yet but looking forward to a long winter. Husband is disabled and I spend time sitting with him in the living room after work. My email is [email protected] And Blessings!!!


----------



## opal143

Oh there is a #3 handout count me in please. Your patterns and creativity is fabulous! I love seeing your work too can't get enough! Your "the best' [email protected] :-D


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi Everyone!

I have received two feedback private messages telling me that they made the sleeveless dress - but it was too short.

I reviewed the handout and told everyone to knit the skirt for 20-25 rows. I guess that is not long enough for some knitters. I told them to use a larger needle (#8) or knit 25-30 rows, then work the 6 rows of garter stitch for the hemline.

Hope I haven't confused you.....it works much better if you have a doll to work with, by measuring as you go, especially working DOWN TO THE WAIST, and then again, working the LENGTH OF THE SKIRT. Two vital areas when making doll clothes.

I, too, can make mistakes! It keeps me "humble" when I flub up....I'll give you all a good laugh one of these days by posting a completed outfit that I couldn't "repair", so the cute AG doll looks like a SMURF!


----------



## rita j

Elaine, My 1st dress turned out great but I also "borrowed" one of my grand daughter's AG dolls. If the grand daughter has her way I will be doing AG outfits forever. But then she saw some of the pictures of your Barbie outfits & thought some new dresses for her Barbie's would be fine. If you compile a book of Barbie doll patterns, I'll buy one!!!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Rita:

I have been getting oodles of requests for my Barbie patterns. I didn't realize Barbie was still so popular. I thought the AG doll had taken over and no one was interested in Barbie dolls any more - wrong! According to the knitters on this forum - Barbie is still alive and well - and they are strongly requesting I get busy and finish the pattern book.

You know, it's funny, the photos of Barbie outfits I have been posting are my leftovers and rejects from my website Barbie photos. I had a temporary website for a short time until my time ran out and, suddenly, my website was gone!
I had taken lots of photos - my best outfits and favorite costumes - burned them to a CD and downloaded them onto my website, with comments about each doll. 

I carefully tucked that CD away "somewhere", and now I can't find it! I have looked and looked for it, but it's probably buried in the bottom of a box in my bedroom/storeroom, and I'll have to tear the room apart to get to it. Darn! Darn! Darn!

You knitters who enjoy Barbie fashions would really love the outfits on this CD: "Witchie-Poo" is one of my favorites - three different styles are on that CD....

I'm getting more and more motivated to get busy on this Barbie project. We'll see.....


----------



## theriv17

Love all the American Girl dollclothes! Your colors are great and the workmanship is first-rate. Are they your own patterns. I've made a couple of little hats and sweater sets for my grand-daughter's doll, but haven't tried anything else. Can you share or sell your patterns? Would love to try them. Thanks.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Theriv17:

Send me an e-mail to: [email protected]

I'll send you the handouts in a reply e-mail - it's faster this way.


----------



## battye one

could always use a pair of nitting needles you have laying around as spares


----------



## opal143

I also had trouble with my first dress and found I had to change to a larger needle. However I salvaged it and it ended up being one of my favorite outfits


----------



## jmai5421

Ladyfingers said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have received two feedback private messages telling me that they made the sleeveless dress - but it was too short.
> 
> I reviewed the handout and told everyone to knit the skirt for 20-25 rows. I guess that is not long enough for some knitters. I told them to use a larger needle (#8) or knit 25-30 rows, then work the 6 rows of garter stitch for the hemline.
> 
> Hope I haven't confused you.....it works much better if you have a doll to work with, by measuring as you go, especially working DOWN TO THE WAIST, and then again, working the LENGTH OF THE SKIRT. Two vital areas when making doll clothes.
> 
> I, too, can make mistakes! It keeps me "humble" when I flub up....I'll give you all a good laugh one of these days by posting a completed outfit that I couldn't "repair", so the cute AG doll looks like a SMURF!


My first dress was too shortbut I turned it into a ballerina outfit,pink. My granddaughter just loves it. You are right about having a doll to try it on. The second dress I made the same and just kept knitting more rows, a beautiful dress, pink also (granddaughters request). I put rosebuds on the front at the waist. It really turned out cute. I am in the process of making the hat and purse. Thank you so much Elaine for all the patterns. They are beautiful. I printed them off and keep looking at them for inspiration. I never get tired of them.


----------



## opal143

I posted a picture in "pictures" lol tried to delete this and could not!


----------



## Nonan

Me too. [email protected]


----------



## DorothyLWM

Ladyfingers said:


> Theriv17:
> 
> Send me an e-mail to: [email protected]
> 
> I'll send you the handouts in a reply e-mail - it's faster this way.


I would love the patterns. You have 3 handouts available with patterns? That would be great, your designs are so adorable.
But I will email you...


----------



## theriv17

Hi -- I just sent an email to you at the address you gave me, and it was returned as undeliverable. I'll try again. Is there a different email address for you?


----------



## theriv17

Hi -- I just sent an email to you at the address you gave me, and it was returned as undeliverable. I'll try again. Is there a different email address for you?


----------



## DorothyLWM

theriv17 said:


> Hi -- I just sent an email to you at the address you gave me, and it was returned as undeliverable. I'll try again. Is there a different email address for you?


My email address is: [email protected]

I don't know of any problem ?


----------



## LindaS8876

theriv17 said:


> Hi -- I just sent an email to you at the address you gave me, and it was returned as undeliverable. I'll try again. Is there a different email address for you?


*******************

Here is a PDF I put together for Elaine (aka Ladyfingers), using both Handouts #1 and #2, including pictures.

Hope this helps!


----------



## raelkcol

You are so good at making these outfits. How long does it take you to make one? I love them all.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi Raelkcol:

The time varies depending on what I'm making. Sometimes I get bored with what I'm doing and put it aside, go to the computer and work on the next handout, or watch TV. I never start another outfit until I finish the current one - and that includes sewing the seams and weaving in the threads.
If I didn't do this - consistently - I would have a bunch of knitted things lying around that weren't sewed yet.....that's bad! So, I finish what I started, then move on. If I'm happy with how it is turning out I'll keep going until it is finished - maybe 2-3 hours for the main garment. Then just a short time for a hat, purse, boots, etc. I know the stitches and don't have to refer to a pattern, so the work goes fast.
There are some things I create as I go along, and this takes some thinking before moving on to the next step, so the outfit takes a little longer. Full ballerina/skating costumes take the most time, because of the various steps to complete everything. The pink short bathrobe took maybe 2 hours, because it was front-opening, cap sleeves, and I didn't have to sew any seams - once it was off the needles, it was completed - except for threading the ties through the eyelet loops. 

I have some blue sparkly metallic yarn and some shiny silver ribbon yarn that I'm in the "thinking" stage about creating a "Princess" long dress with a silver tiara. This long gown will probably take longer, because I'll want to use a fancier stitch for the skirt and some kind of underskirt to make the gown full enough to look like a dinner bell. I am beginning to picture it in my mind, so it won't be long and I'll be clicking those needles!


----------



## jmai5421

You are amazing, so creative


----------



## nkrumme

Would love the patterns for the hooded sweater and both robe, pj and slippers. You should make up a pattern book. I would help with the cost and I'm sure others would too. Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## Pennypincher

Elaine, Did you ever complete and send out your Handout#3? If so, I did not receive a copy. I will send a PM with my new email address.


----------



## kimajones

LindaS8876 said:


> theriv17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi -- I just sent an email to you at the address you gave me, and it was returned as undeliverable. I'll try again. Is there a different email address for you?
> 
> 
> 
> *******************
> 
> Here is a PDF I put together for Elaine (aka Ladyfingers), using both Handouts #1 and #2, including pictures.
> 
> Hope this helps!
Click to expand...

Love this hand out great job nice to have pictures to go with the patterns


----------



## Lo'L

Again, Elaine!!! you are great, My granddaughter has loved what you've designed before and has asked me to make more, my a I have your patterns again? These seem different from the last ones.

Laney in OH will PM my email just in case you wish to share!


----------



## missmolly

You do lovely outfits - she must be the best dressed doll ever!!! x


----------



## clogden21

Did you ever find sticks for the ski poles???


----------



## Ladyfingers

Clogden 21:

Yes, I used wooden appetizer sticks - 6 inches long. I used colored rubber bands and wound red ones at the flat end (not the pointed end) for "handles". Skiis are a problem now, can't use popcicle sticks - too short. Tongue depressors - too fat. I'll keep looking through the American Girl catalog on line to see if they ever offer a pair of skiis for sale.


----------



## edgemanak

So well co-ordinated! I wish they would fit me.


----------



## Avalon37

jmai5421 said:


> Oh Elaine, they are stunning. You have such neat ideas. i am assuming that the clothes are for you and you have an AG doll. Is there anyone else out there that their own AG doll and still loves to knit and sew for her? I have more than 1 AG doll and some take offs that I use for modeling purposes. The dolls are mine but I do have granddaughters that like them. They have to be old enough to know how to properly take care and how to dress them before they can play with my AG dolls. Until then they can play with my take offs or modeling dolls. I give them some of the clothes I make, sell them at creft stores and shows, but also have some for myself that they can play with when they visit Grandma. They live in AZ and I live in MN.
> Beautful work Elaine. Thanks for the pictures for those of us who do not have the imaginations. Also thank you again for the patterns.
> Judy


I actually have 10 Am girl dolls and 3 Bitty Baby dolls. I let the grandkids play with Bitty Baby and one of them is 10 and I let her play with Molly and Kit. I haven't knit anything for them but have sewn tons of clothes for both. I am on here now looking for something to knit for them that is easy to start with.


----------



## clogden21

What about balsa wood at a local hobby store, you could cut it with an exato knife, soak the tip to put a curve into it and ski's, just make them as little taller than the doll. I would say about 20 inches

Love your solution!, you could wrap the ends with coordinating yarn also. than paint with clear glue to seal it.



Ladyfingers said:


> Clogden 21:
> 
> Yes, I used wooden appetizer sticks - 6 inches long. I used colored rubber bands and wound red ones at the flat end (not the pointed end) for "handles". Skiis are a problem now, can't use popcicle sticks - too short. Tongue depressors - too fat. I'll keep looking through the American Girl catalog on line to see if they ever offer a pair of skiis for sale.


----------



## bakery_girl_55912

I have handout 1 and 2 would you please send me hanout 3
thanks 
Jodi
[email protected]


----------



## tastycook

that has to be the best dressed doll i have ever seen . beautiful work


----------



## Cari

I am very interested in the patterns also. What beautiful work you do!


----------



## carolyn28562

Love your work. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Just to let you know.....I reported a few days ago that I tripped on the corner of a rug and tumbled through the doorway from my living room into my kitchen. On the way I slammed into the left door jamb, knocked my left hand into a corner of my "baking center" counter, sustained a tiny fracture in my right big toe, and had whiplash of all my arthritic bones in neck, shoulders, and back. Thankfully, I could still knit - but the fine movements of my fingers caused deep pain from my left elbow to my shoulder. At night, while reading paperback books in bed, those fine movements also irritated my left elbow to shoulder. 

Just the other night, while reaching up over my head to turn off a light - I felt a "pop" in my left shoulder, and I realized that my falling "boo-boo" had caused a dislocation in my shoulder. Can you believe it? All this time I was walking around with a dislocated shoulder! Bummer!

Your very kind words were so welcome.....I have many more outfits that I've completed recently and are waiting to be photographed and downloaded to my computer - then posted to this forum.

I just finished a cheerleader outfit: red mohair sweater, with silver/white sparkly short pants, red boots, red hat, with multi-blue pom-poms for her hands and another pom-pom on the top of her hat. I named it "All-Star Cheerleader".

One of the knitters on this forum, Arlene, ordered some eyelash yarn (to make the witch ballerina costume from one of my handouts). It is in bright long eyelash yarn. She found out that you have to order 8 balls of the yarn in order to get the terrific price. I told her in an e-mail that I, too, had ordered yarn online from Turkey, and had to order 8 balls of the same yarn. Arlene said she wanted to send me 4 balls of the bright orange eyelash, and I offered to trade 4 balls of different yarns from my "Turkey supply". She said this was her way of saying thank you for all the knitting patterns I have provided in my handouts, and also that her husband would kill her if I sent her any more yarn. Darn! I was all set to send her 4 balls of various fancy yarns, but I understand. What an extremely nice gesture - thanks again Arlene!

I told her I was holding the yarn and trying to "create" something exciting....all I came up with is a Spanish Senorita costume with the bright orange eyelash yarn as trim for all the ruffles in the skirt, the skirt ruffles will be Caron Simply Soft "Lemonade", "Lime", and ....haven't decided on the third ruffle color yet. The main body of the garment will be deep turquoise with multi-ruffled sleeves. Well, that's one idea.....I may change my mind if a different "creative idea" comes along. We'll see.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Cari:

If you want all three handouts, please send me an email to:

[email protected]

I'll send the handouts via "Reply" e-mail ASAP.


----------



## Carlyta

Elaine, please take care of yourself. I hope all your injuries heal up real soon. I'm glad you can still knit. Doesn't Arlene know how to "hide" her yarn stash yet? I've seen a lot of examples of this on KP. Have a good week and make sure you get plenty of rest. As you may know, the "older" we get the longer it takes for us to heal. :lol:


----------



## alwilda

Oh my goodness lady, please be more careful. I use to walk into furniture by not paying attention and have broken acouple of toes. You just stay put until you heal. Your clothes do however sound marvleous that you are fixin to do.


----------



## ghosking

Absolutely wonderful  For Ski Poles, How about the wooden Skewers, and you could use a Push Pin at the bottom of them, and if you want ski's you could use tongue depressors  Just an idea  GREAT WORK


----------



## conie

Elaine, Just read that you injured yourself in Aug and also hurt your shoulde. I am so sorry you are suffering in pain from your mishap. Hope you mend really quick. I was wondering why you were not on this forum. But just decided it is summer and you must be busy outside.

Praying for your quick recovery
Connie Brooks


----------



## bakery_girl_55912

I wish a speedy recovery and saying prayers.
Jodi


----------



## Pennypincher

Yes, please hurry and feel better. Summer and it's hot weather are no time to be stuck inside and in pain. Will be looking forward to seeing your latest creations when you are feeling better.


----------



## flavin

Were you able to find the CD or have you put together pattern sheets for the barbie patterns?
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## kyriakoulla

Love your work


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich

elaine i cant thank you enough for sending me your handouts. ive made 20 plus items for my great granddaughters doll. its got red hair like me! although i need a dye job! haha. ive discovered an old antique suitcase that ive put the clothes in for now, until i get a good half dozen popcorn cans during this christmas season and i figure since the baby is only two months old, ill have those cans full by the time she gets to be about 5 or 6. following yiur handouts were easy if you read thru all of them several times.l then its a piece of cake to make beautiful dresses and other items. for all you ladies out there that are making dresses, try bernats baby jacquard yarn in the pink and orange ball. the pink and green colors fell across the chest of my dress and it looks like a spray of flowers there and at the skirt edge. ive bought and made dresses with all the colors but one and they turned out equally as pretty once again elaine, thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving me such a wonderful gift of those handouts. i wish you lived close-id come over and give you a hug and a kiss!! but this wil have to do. thanks again elaine, love, cheryl gerich


----------



## Ladyfingers

Cheryl: What a terrific "cheerleader" you are! Thanks for all the kind words. I hope you are taking photos of all the items you have made (and will make in the future), before they get stored in those popcorn cans. A photo album will become a beautiful memory once you give the outfits to your great-granddaughter.

Yes, Bernat"s Baby Jacquard yarns are really lovely to knit. I like the "Morning Glory" in blues (see the bathing suit with feather & fan skirt, plus towel). 

The other "flower" yarns are great too, especially the pink one. Made a long-skirted lounging gown with the pink, but trimmed it with the wrong colored yarn - because I was working in a dark room with only one tiny light on and selected the wrong contrasting yarn. Didn't realize it until I saw the completed outfit in bright daylight - ugh! I haven't posted this to the forum.


----------



## MegK31

I love all of them. very cyte


----------



## Kathleen's daughter

Cool wee dolly!


----------



## Muddyann

beautiful.


----------



## gmasandie

I was just sent to your site for AG doll patterns. WOW, I only looked at this one page and I can see your talent. My grand daughters would love to have a knitted outfit like any of these. Do you share the patterns? What size needles do you use?


----------



## brooketyle

Great job. I have only knit sweaters, hats and ponchos. You have more patience than I do.


----------



## Ladyfingers

gmasandie:

I sent you a private message requesting that you send me an e-mail requesting the handouts. I'll send you the handouts via "Reply" e-mail ASAP.

If you want to see all the AG and Barbie photos I have posted over the past few months, after you log in, go to the top of this page, in the middle section, click on "Search" then type Ladyfingers. A long list of topics will open - most of them with some photos of either AG dolls or Barbie dolls, with some itty bitty baby dolls.

Quite a few knitters on this forum have e-mailed me or sent a private message that they have started a 3-ring binder with all the photos downloaded, with the handouts in clear plastic sheet protectors. This way it is easier to check the photos while knitting an outfit.


----------



## Isis

Really nice clothes, love the colors


----------



## peggy mc carthy

hi what a great job you have done withag pattern is there any way to get copies of your patterns keep on goin they are great have you thought of printing a book? my email is [email protected] thanks my granddaughters would love them all you know the magic workers grammy's have a good day peggy mc


----------



## Joyful Peace

Dear Ladyfingers,
I would appreciate any information on your AG Doll clothes. Do you sell your patterns. I got my Great-Niece and AG doll for Christmas and knitted matching sweaters for she and the doll. She was thrilled. I would like to make more clothes for her. My e-mail address is [email protected] If you let me know how much your patterns are and the address where at to send the money, I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Joyful Peace: Welcome to this wonderful KP forum. Your AG doll knitting patterns on the way via e-mail. Thanks for asking.

Ladyfingers


----------



## kat404

Can you post the patterns?


----------



## sheilah516

Your clothes are beautiful.. Where can I buy your patterns? My grandaughter would love them. Do you make any for the biity babies? She has the 2 sets of twins. She is only 8 and learning to knit. Someday maybe she can make her own clothes but for now Grandma would love to make these beautiful things for her.


----------



## grammasandi

American doll ski out fit ---would chopsticks work?--with a circle of fun foam at bottom -- say red --and a folded strip of black as strap at the top ?


----------



## Typsknits

Love the outfits nice colours as well! Hope that you feel better soon and do be careful. Are there any patterns available for the Itty Bitty dolls I have the 5" one as does my granddaughter she also requested that I make more boy clothes. L.O.L.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Elaine

Have you thought of using Chenille sticks wrapped around a stick, like one can get a craft store, which have a lot of different sizes.
When I created the Sceptor for my Wizard bear I had found a plastic like stick, wrapped two chenille sticks around and then gluing on a bead for the "crystal ball"

Just a suggestion.

Rhyanna


----------



## LadyBecket

You are a master of your craft!


----------



## katia404

Ladyfingers:
Where do you buy your yarn most? I have looked at Joanns, but could not find any solid colored fingering yarn.


----------



## Daeanarah

To find Elaine's patterns here go to search type in

Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns.

That is where I have uploaded Elaine's patterns in pdf format.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Where is the pattern for the tight-ski outfit and pleated skirt? I've I've checked and I don't have them. 


Rhyanna


----------



## kacey64

Beautiful wardrobe!


----------



## Avalon37

jmai5421 said:


> Oh Elaine, they are stunning. You have such neat ideas. i am assuming that the clothes are for you and you have an AG doll. Is there anyone else out there that their own AG doll and still loves to knit and sew for her? I have more than 1 AG doll and some take offs that I use for modeling purposes. The dolls are mine but I do have granddaughters that like them. They have to be old enough to know how to properly take care and how to dress them before they can play with my AG dolls. Until then they can play with my take offs or modeling dolls. I give them some of the clothes I make, sell them at creft stores and shows, but also have some for myself that they can play with when they visit Grandma. They live in AZ and I live in MN.
> Beautful work Elaine. Thanks for the pictures for those of us who do not have the imaginations. Also thank you again for the patterns.
> Judy


I have about 10 or 11 AG dolls that belong to me. My GDS have to be old enough to play with them properly. In the meantime I have 3 Bitty Babies and some other baby dolls that they play with .


----------



## Ladyfingers

I have not written a pattern for the ski outfit - yet. However, I used the "basic sweater with long sleeves" pattern, and instead of bumping up to a larger needle - like I do for most of the sweaters - I stayed with my #6 circular needle. The red and yellow trim on the long sleeves and the pant legs was knit as follows:

With red, Knit 2, Slip 2 (blue), Knit 2 (red), Slip 2 (blue), across the row. Next Row: Purl the red stitches and slip the blue stitches.
Stockinette the next 2 rows in blue.
Next Row: Slip 2 (blue), with yellow, Knit 2, slip 2 (blue), Knit 2 (yellow), etc. across the row. Purl the yellow stitches and slip the blue stitches.
Stockinette the next 2 rows in blue.
Alternate between red and yellow "blocks", slipping the blue stitches, and working 2 rows in stockinette stitch between each row of color blocks.

The pants were also knit with #6 needles, with NO INCREASE on each side. I did use the center ring marker after 8 rows, and increased on each side of this marker - to provide more space to allow for her puffy body - 8-10 rows.
I knit the body of the pants until I had 68 stitches on the needle. Divided in half (34 stitches for each leg). Then knit about 10 rows before starting the "block" pattern in red and yellow. Pant legs are usually 36-38 rows, then garter stitch for 4 rows for the hem.

The pleated skirt pattern is simply Knit 2, Purl 2 ribbing for about 12 rows. Then on the WRONG SIDE (where you knit the rib stitches) you will increase in each KNIT RIB across by knitting in front and back of the FIRST knit stitch.
On the RIGHT SIDE you will then Knit 2, PURL 3 across the rows - for 10 rows. Then on the RIGHT SIDE, in the KNIT RIBS you will increase l stitch in the first knit stitch across the row. The rib stitches will now be even again, as you work across the row on the WRONG SIDE - purl 3, knit 3. This increase in the ribs will provide a slight "flare" to the skirt (see photo).


----------



## Monique68

amazing thank you


----------



## Monique68

amazing thank you


----------



## miriam

I don't have handouts. Can I please get them?

[email protected]

Thanks so much!


----------



## jmai5421

miriam said:


> I don't have handouts. Can I please get them?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks so much!


Type in ladyfingers in the user list, click on her avatar and you will get everything she has posted. The pattern tutorials are all there. Also type in American Girl or AG in search and you will get all of ladyfinger's patterns plus more.


----------



## Pelikan

Thanks!


----------



## Mldarmy

How do I get these patterns


----------



## Shirleyal55

Would love for you to send patterns my e mail is Shirley[email protected]


----------



## Teresa27

Hi. I'm new your patterns are fantastic. Are they free? If so how do I source them


----------



## Teresa27

Hi. I'm new your patterns are fantastic. Are they free? If so how do I source them


----------



## Quiltermouse

Once again, fabulous. I especially like the ski outfit. Thanks for being so generous with your talent!


----------

